# LA Anarchist Bookfair



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey, I'm not organizing, just reposting.

Friends, Comrades, curious onlookers,

The collectives that coordinated the 2008 L.A. Anarchist Bookfair and the 2009 Southern California Anarchist Conference, want to invite you to be part of the 2nd Los Angeles Anarchist Bookfair that will be taking place on Sunday January 24th 2010 on the beautiful grounds of the Barnsdall Art Park.

www.anarchistbookfair.com


----------



## sprout (Dec 27, 2009)

Count me in this year.


----------



## fluke1986 (Dec 28, 2009)

right on!


----------



## hooligan (Jan 11, 2010)

ill thumb it and see you there


----------



## connerR (Jan 12, 2010)

I should be there, it's just right up the road.


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## nivoldoog (Jan 13, 2010)

Yea, im aiming for this


----------



## xbocax (Jan 13, 2010)

ill b thurr :]


----------



## hawbs (Jan 14, 2010)

I should be there with some other northern az folks.


----------



## xbocax (Jan 25, 2010)

for everyone that went i was sellin vegan nachos and tacos :], any takes on the train ridin table? I got the "something about a train" zine


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh whaa? How come I missed that!?
I need to start wearing my glasses more often..


----------



## rezmutts (Jan 26, 2010)

Me and several people from flagstaff Info. Shop were going to go and set up a booth.. But due to lastweek crazy weather, Alot had to called off including the trip there.. But overall i guess it went well as it did the previous years..


----------



## sprout (Jan 26, 2010)

I got a nasty touch of the stomach flu and was puking all day. So pissed I missed it.


----------



## xmaggotx (Jan 26, 2010)

i dont live i that area anymore, but went to the last two years. missed this year. i thought it was funny that they had john zerzan speak last year on a panel with an anarcho communist, and a syndicalist. he seemed pretty pissed


----------



## compass (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't know, maybe it's just the downside of security culture, or probably its just me (too quiet and introverted), but it seems like there's too much ego with alot of these kids, another scene. Maybe I'll go again next year, earlier so I can actually catch the workshops.


----------

